# Is this mental confusion?



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

So to start with, ive made alot of progress. Alot of my symptoms have started to diminish. But i feel this might be my last hurdle. The main thing plaguing my mind right now is everything i do or look at feels the same. No substance as if everything is just blended together. I feel like i cant dissern between different stuff i do. An example is from last night. My brother was talking about how he lost his wallet. But my brain didnt accually picture a wallet, i was lost thinking about another object as if that was the object accually missing. Its fucking weird and makes no sense. Another example was i was looking at myself in the mirror earlier and i wasnt accually piecing together that i was accually doing anything even though i was just looking at something on my face. Its like that realization you have when your falling asleep and just as your about to drift off, you find the thoughts going through your mind make no accual sense and you wake up slightly and wonder "wtf?" Before drifting off to sleep. Ive noticed when i am trying to sleep, this symptom gets much worse. Its almost like my brain is constantly sleep deprived even though im getting plenty of sleep. Most of my other symptoms are gone. The only other ones i have still are hyperawarness that ive gotten used to and occassionally intrusive thoughts of existence that i finally got a handle on. Is this main symptom mental confusion or something?


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh and i forgot to mention i still have spells of acute dp but its not as bad now. For the moment at least


----------

